
Strategic Laziness: How I learned to run ambitious software projects - QuercusMax
https://medium.com/@zerotrickpony/strategic-laziness-61349001d63c#.od7cdt8tn
======
Terr_
In that vein... Sometimes people act like software architecture is about
making the difficult choices and tricky decisions.

However, often the biggest value of "architect" is to intelligently _defer_
decisions, keeping options open until new information makes the problem easy
and obvious.

Granted, that style of work isn't as glamorous as the "decisive leader who
makes the hard choices" narrative.

